# 80% lowers



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

How difficult is it for the average guy to finish an 80% lower? The few ads I've seen don't say much. I'm thinking about getting a couple of them since I like my tools to be anonymous, just have some doubts about being able to finish them like they should be since I ain't the handiest guy around tools.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Ive never done one but know you need a jig to finsh it.


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

buying the jigs and use a router, but my question is with new alum lowers now around $49 why would people buy the unfinished ones? its $20 cheaper to just buy a regualr lower... just not have a serial number on it or what?


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

No FFL Transfer needed for these


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

Even with a $20 ffl transfer fee still cheaper hunt around and find a cheaper fee .... Just my thoughts was a good idea last year maybe also if you ever want to sell the 80 lower I do believe you have to engrave a serial number, but just my thoughts


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I know a guy who bought one just to have it as a shtf lower. He even drilled a happy hole. :/ I asked what he was gonna do with it and he told me he was gonna bury it and if he ever needed it he would have it. Not sure i agree with it. This same guy has a sks trigger pack to where it is select fire. Ive seen that one run. Guess if things get that bad 10 years in a fed prison is the least of your worries.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Lsube0555 said:


> Even with a $20 ffl transfer fee still cheaper hunt around and find a cheaper fee .... Just my thoughts was a good idea last year maybe also if you ever want to sell the 80 lower I do believe you have to engrave a serial number, but just my thoughts


 You can't sell them at all unless you have a manufacturer's license...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

muney pit said:


> Ive never done one but know you need a jig to finsh it.


 That's not really true: it certainly makes it easier, and cuts down the amount of required machining knowledge needed, but it's not an absolute necessity..


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

muney pit said:


> I know a guy who bought one just to have it as a shtf lower. He even drilled a happy hole. :/ I asked what he was gonna do with it and he told me he was gonna bury it and if he ever needed it he would have it. Not sure i agree with it. This same guy has a sks trigger pack to where it is select fire. Ive seen that one run. Guess if things get that bad 10 years in a fed prison is the least of your worries.


If things got that bad, and I'm not saying they can't, rules and laws are out he window anyway, so just "run what you brung".


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> That's not really true: it certainly makes it easier, and cuts down the amount of required machining knowledge needed, but it's not an absolute necessity..


So you could do it with just a hand drill? Im guessing you'd need to find a blueprint to at least mark your holes huh? The guy above Im talking about has a cnc machine so its just a matter of useing a finshed lowwer and copying the data points and then doing the 80%. But for the normal guy it seems would seem very hard to get the holes exact


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

muney pit said:


> So you could do it with just a hand drill? Im guessing you'd need to find a blueprint to at least mark your holes huh? The guy above Im talking about has a cnc machine so its just a matter of useing a finshed lowwer and copying the data points and then doing the 80%. But for the normal guy it seems would seem very hard to get the holes exact


 It's been done; a mill, even a manual one, would certainly be preferred, but I did see a writeup on another forum where a guy did it with a Dewalt drill with nothing but drill bits, no endmills, and a bastard file, just to prove that it could be done...  The blueprints are pretty common on the internet, and locating the holes really isn't that hard for somebody with some pretty basic machinist tools and knowledge about just how to get it measured and marked.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Sounds like a cool project for a rainy day.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Not worth my time. If you're that worried about it being tracked back to you, you've got bigger issues.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

bearintex said:


> Not worth my time. If you're that worried about it being tracked back to you, you've got bigger issues.


I guess everyone in NY has bigger issues? Could happen anywhere.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

cfulbright said:


> I guess everyone in NY has bigger issues? Could happen anywhere.


Yeah, living in NY, Kalifornia, Illinois or the like is a great big farkin problem. I wouldn't live in a communist state like that for 5 times the salary..... And I don't have any sympathy for those who willingly stay there. Problems brought unto themselves that are rectifiable.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

cfulbright said:


> I guess everyone in NY has bigger issues? Could happen anywhere.


Unfortunately the " I dont need it so neither do you" thinking has spilled over into the gun community. Its even more so with the new Open Carry stuff. Just because someone has no desire or reason to OC doesn't mean everyone is/ or thinks that way. The feeedom of choice is what seperates us from a socialist or dictatorship country. Its truely a sad day when our own like minded gun people start tellung other gun owners how they should wear there own gun. As far as others moveing out of a state, again, its a single minded way to think that a person could just pack up and find a new job, house, school for kids, and friends to move to. Not to mention 90% of the people i know, dont have a ton of money and couldn't afford even the moving cost to another city, much less across the country. Knowing that most are in the same boat, that would just be hard for most to do.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

bearintex said:


> Yeah, living in NY, Kalifornia, Illinois or the like is a great big farkin problem. I wouldn't live in a communist state like that for 5 times the salary..... And I don't have any sympathy for those who willingly stay there. Problems brought unto themselves that are rectifiable.


And unfortunately, they are infiltrating our state, including local and state governments, school boards etc. Just a matter of time before we see some of the kooky stuff here.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

bearintex said:


> Not worth my time. If you're that worried about it being tracked back to you, you've got bigger issues.


 Well, some of us have these things called "hobbies"... We like doing stuff with our hands, like to be able to point to that and say "I did that", instead of just buying something off the shelf and putting it together. Some of us will even go completely nuts and make the whole thing from a block of aluminum, if we've got the skills and the tools.

If having such an interest in something like one of these "hobbies", that would command a minor expenditure of "your time" is out of the question in your world, I really feel sorry for you.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

I've got the skills, machines and time to do it. I just rather spend the time doing other things gun related. Like trying to keep ammunition loaded for two shooters that hit 2-400 round matches every chance we get. Or keeping up with my boys sports activities, baseball, football, and national level shooting. Or training the new duck dog. Or actually shooting. Mix in a few honey do-s occasionally and the time to spend punching a couple holes in a lower that costs twice what I can buy a complete functional stripped lower for suddenly doesn't interest me whatsoever. Like I said, not worth MY time.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

bearintex said:


> I've got the skills, machines and time to do it. I just rather spend the time doing other things gun related. Like trying to keep ammunition loaded for two shooters that hit 2-400 round matches every chance we get. Or keeping up with my boys sports activities, baseball, football, and national level shooting. Or training the new duck dog. Or actually shooting. Mix in a few honey do-s occasionally and the time to spend punching a couple holes in a lower that costs twice what I can buy a complete functional stripped lower for suddenly doesn't interest me whatsoever. Like I said, not worth MY time.


Which is a 100% ok, as it should be. But you implied that those who want to have a lower thats doesnt have a paper trail "have bigger issues" . Thats just putting everyone into a "they must be crazy" category. You either see that or not. Happy shooting


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

bearintex said:


> I've got the skills, machines and time to do it. I just rather spend the time doing other things gun related. Like trying to keep ammunition loaded for two shooters that hit 2-400 round matches every chance we get. Or keeping up with my boys sports activities, baseball, football, and national level shooting. Or training the new duck dog. Or actually shooting. Mix in a few honey do-s occasionally and the time to spend punching a couple holes in a lower that costs twice what I can buy a complete functional stripped lower for suddenly doesn't interest me whatsoever. Like I said, not worth MY time.


okay, you're our hero....

Meanwhile, we would appreciate being able to choose our own hobbies without someone implying we have "issues" because of an incidental legal status of a piece of aluminum... That kind of thinking is a ****-poor attitude to have for anybody that considers themselves a gun enthusiast.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

No idea how new York, California, or any other libtard paradise came into this. I'll look elsewhere for the info, I just thought that among the thousands on 2cool, someone would have done this and be able to give a simple answer. thanks anyway.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Try accurate shooter. Someone there may have done it. Hand drill dremel tool and mill bastards only. If they only cost 50 bucks i may have to try it just because.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)




----------

